# anyone in bridgend e.t.c that could help out a fellow member ??



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

hi everyone im looking to see if there is anyone that wouldn't mind meeting up and teaching me a few things on how to use my new meguires g220v2. I have used it a few times on my black vectra c but im not getting the results that i had hoped for so im under the impression that im doing something wrong. Im from bridgend any help would be very grateful thanks in advance


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

im kinda in same position pal, i have used it once on the mrs car,,, maybe we can meet up?? have you a big garage??


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Wozski said:


> im kinda in same position pal, i have used it once on the mrs car,,, maybe we can meet up?? have you a big garage??


no mate a tiny garage the car wont fit in


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

davidlewis26 said:


> hi everyone im looking to see if there is anyone that wouldn't mind meeting up and teaching me a few things on how to use my new meguires g220v2. I have used it a few times on my black vectra c but im not getting the results that i had hoped for so im under the impression that im doing something wrong. Im from bridgend any help would be very grateful thanks in advance


What problems are you having? I may be able to spare an hour or so, not saying I'm an expert, but happy to pass on tips others have shown me in the past.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys, looking at getting the south wales boys together soon - and having a bit of a DA clinic to help you guys get the best from them. If you can let me know (on the meetup thread) if you're up for this then I can get numbers and a venue sorted. Cheers.


----------

